# Year round pallets



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Ours stay on pallets all year round. If you have equipment to move the pallet it is pretty handy. We place nucs 4 at a time on to hives on pallets for replacement and expansion. So they never see a BB here. Sounds like it really is up to you though.


----------



## HBBF (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks hpm, Ive ben running plans through my head about yards, moving hives, ........ And planned on building up on pallets as I went but then it crossed my mind whether or not it was better a different way or not. Just curious, do you use screened bottom pallets. Thought I was leaning that way until recent posts have stated about throwing them to the side and reverting back to the regular covered decking.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

We do not use screened pallets. Pallets live a hard life. I doubt they would hold up. I know of no commercials that use them... but with that said... I bet someone does.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I build my pallets from treated weathered lumber. If its new lumber I leave them in the sun and rain for a month or two. I use 3- 2 X 4 45" long sides and middle, 2- 3/4 by 6 or 8 set back 6 inches from the bottom ends (this makes stacking perfect because these boards set in the migratory top of the pallet below) and a full treated deck. The size I use is 33" wide by 45 long. These require migratory tops. My clips separate by only 1/4 -3/8 between the sides and 2" in the back. Screen doesn't hold up so dont even try it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

hpm08161947 said:


> I know of no commercials that use them... but with that said... I bet someone does.


Yup, Herb. I do. Rich and gail's hives are on pallets that have screened BBs and slatted racks too. Migratory and semi commercial, I guess one might say.

Fully commercial? I don't know of anyone. I would think that they might not last all that long being moved around by fork lift machinery.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Yup, Herb. I do. Rich and gail's hives are on pallets that have screened BBs and slatted racks too.


Something told me there would be some out there. Rich must be moving his around with a fork lift too. Wonder if there is any significant benefit.

Dang hot here... bet you are quite comfortable.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I take special care when lifting his pallets w/ my Bobcat. Can't say what happens on t'other end of the trip. His son handles them there.

Yeah. Cool this morn. 48 degrees at 7AM. Probably in the low 70s now. We're probably past the frost. If I'm not spesaking up too soon. Moving bvees out of the orchard tonight.


----------



## Rustyhawk (May 1, 2010)

Though we are not commercial yet, our pallets have a screen bottom over a solid plywood bottom:


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> I take special care when lifting his pallets w/ my Bobcat. Can't say what happens on t'other end of the trip. His son handles them there.


Well if gentility is required then they would never work here. Matt is known for speed.... not gentility. 

95F here.... bees just sit out on the sides of the hives. Flows over.... time to start spinning. Raw local honey prices look very good from center of state buyers. Too bad we can not make a lot of honey.... like you.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Rustyhawk said:


> Though we are not commercial yet, our pallets have a screen bottom over a solid plywood bottom:


Once you are commercial... they will not look like that for long! But they are purdee!!


----------



## HBBF (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks rustyhawk, that does look good. Looks like you set it up to be able to still stick a sticky sheet in?


----------



## Rustyhawk (May 1, 2010)

HBBF said:


> Thanks rustyhawk, that does look good. Looks like you set it up to be able to still stick a sticky sheet in?


thats correct


----------



## Tim Stewart (Jul 19, 2009)

I know a guy running 3-4000 hives on screened 6ways. He has hummerbees with 48 inch forks and rarely pokes a hole. Screen keeps comb from being drawn off of the bottom edges of the frames (less rolling queens) and the bees tend to move in and up during transportation. He does pollination up and down east coast and now almonds too.

Tim Stewart


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Rustyhawk said:


> Though we are not commercial yet, our pallets have a screen bottom over a solid plywood bottom


Is there a way to remove the fallen debris?


----------



## Heavenly bees (Mar 27, 2011)

hey rusty hawk do you have any plans for your pallet or measurements. looks interesting


----------

